# Jack Skelington Out of PVC



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

So I was shopping at the little shop inside Cracker Barrel last month and I found this lighted pumpkin that looked very similar to Jack Skelington. I had extra PVC pipe and decided to see what I could come up with.

Please excuse his nakedness.










I put more in the photo album.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=367

Still have to spray the hands white and add a touch of black to them. Then it's on to his suit.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good. I wouldn't hold him being naked against him. I hate clothes also.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks good so far. Can't wait to see what it looks like with the suit. Looks very similar.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks great so far. What did you use to make the finger joints?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

he looks great! can't wait to see him completed!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Excellent job!

The same, or very similar, pumpkins are available at Menards as well in case you don't have a nearby Cracker Barrel. They are the same price, $10.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good, good luck with the suit. Are making the suit?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Lookin' good! We picked up a bunch of those pumpkins at Menards because they reminded us so much of Jack too!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice, he really IS the pumpkin king! Can't wait to see how that turns out.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW, great start ... can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Careful - nakedness on the Forum can get you banned


The body proportions look spot-on. All he needs is a suit, then you can start working on Zero, Sally, the mayor, Oogie Boogie....


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

He's got pants on now. I just need to press them and then start on his jacket.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Here are more pics of his progress. 



























Just have to make the shirt and then the rest of the jacket and I think he'll be done.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh he is coming along nicely. Looks like you almost have him done.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Looks great so far. What did you use to make the finger joints?


He's looking really great. I too would like to know how you did the finger joints.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it finished and in place.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want one of those bowties!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Terrific. Really well done. Is the bat face made of clay? Cute. It is all really well proportioned and the suit is looking very dapper.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi. The finger joints are plastic beads in between the PVC. There is wire going through the whole want to make it pose-able. I am in the process of making smaller hands for my stirring cauldron witch using 1/4" PVC.

The batface is made of crayola air dry clay. The wings are black posterboard with fabric glued on the front and back. That spray bond is great for that. I then used acrylic white paint for the details.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He is really looking good. I picked up one of these a AC Moore. I might have to follow your inspiration.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

That looks real nice cant wait to see it all done


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very neat idea! I like the hands and you've given me an idea for re-working the hands on one of my props. Looking forward to more pics. Jack S. is cool!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

The Watcher said:


> He is really looking good. I picked up one of these a AC Moore. I might have to follow your inspiration.


It was well worth the build. And you can break it down to store.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> Very neat idea! I like the hands and you've given me an idea for re-working the hands on one of my props. Looking forward to more pics. Jack S. is cool!


I'm going to take pics of the witches hands I am half done with soon. Those I used 1/4" PVC. I'm going to dremel down the ends of the pvc near the joints so the fingers bend a bit easier. Not on Jack though.

I'll do a separate thread on those hands to give a better how-to.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

haha nice work there lucky find on the pumpkin kings head


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Great. And thanks for the tip on making hands. That seems like a nice solution and I'd love to see progress on your witch. Making one myself and stuck on best options for hands.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I can't believe he is finally done.










I'm surprised his jacket turned out almost exactly like Jacks.

One more project down.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

dionicia said:


> I can't believe he is finally done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just awesome! Excellent Job!!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Here is the how-to for the hands. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=349430#post349430


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jack looks great! So is Sally next?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I don't think so. This was inspired by the pumpkin head I found. That and I have a major build with my haunt walls which I have been waiting to do until it cooled off which it is finally starting to do.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Dionicia you did one heck of a good job... Its great !!!


----------



## Hallow (Aug 22, 2009)

Very good! Looks great. Nice prop


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I think he is great.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

He turned out great, very nice original idea with the bead hands. I also made a jack this year. We are doing the nightmare before christmas for our annual haunted camping weekend. I built jack,sally, zero and his tombstone (his nose lights up and he circles the top of his tombstone). I also sculpted and built lock shock and barrel. My brother is making oogie boogie and the spinning skeleton wheel for the rest of the display. I will post pictures for sure when we get it all set up.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I can't wait to see that kprimm.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Really well done. I like it!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job, very nice.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Turned out great 
good job


----------



## creatrope (Oct 27, 2009)

I like the PVC hands, haven't seen that technique before. I make of bunch of these

http://www.creatrope.com/blog/make/quick-pvc-halloween-mannequin/

and disassemble them each year, but I've never been happy with trying to them to hold some. I'll have to try this. nice job!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I found a video on Youtube that is absolutely brilliant that inspired me to upgrade Jack. 




 




While mine will be developed using the 3-axis skull method, the video provided some direction. I was thinking of using that case stuff for strength.

Oh and if Jaimy is a member of this site, kudos dude. This rocks.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome job on jack, the suit came out fantastic and the bow tie really is incredible!


----------

